
Blackstone, Carlyle Urge Portfolio Companies to Tap Credit - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-11/blackstone-urges-its-companies-hurt-by-virus-to-tap-credit-lines
======
aazaa
> ... A sudden and sustained increase in companies tapping credit lines could
> eventually strain banks if conditions become so dire that borrowers won’t be
> able to meet their obligations

Echoes of 2008. The ensuing chain reaction turns a decline into a catastrophe.

